

First Obama-Romney debate produces over 10.4 million tweets - d-miner
http://blog.peoplebrowsr.com/2012/10/first-obama-romney-debate-produces-over-10-4-million-tweets/

======
mmx
I'm not sure a tweet metric like that means much once you realize the news
"Beyoncé Reveals Baby Bump" resulted in 8,868 tweets a second, which is about
10.6 million tweets every 20 minutes. Running some quick numbers, the debate
averaged about 1,962 tweets a second over 90 minutes.

